# Mir has no intentions of leaving the UFC, has more to say about Fedor



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Former UFC heavyweight champion, Frank Mir has revealed he would never look to leave the UFC for another promotion, especially when a rematch with Brock Lesnar could be in the offing, as well as having more to say about WAMMA heavyweight champ, Fedor Emelianenko.

Speaking to CageReport.net, Mir said:

“Not really, the UFC have been good to me over the years, I don’t see any reason for me to leave or go elsewhere. I want that rematch with Brock before I even think that far down the line.”

On the subject of WAMMA heavyweight champion, Fedor Emelianenko, Mir said:

“No disrespect to Rogers but other than Arlovski he hasn't really beaten anyone noteworthy. I don't see how beating a guy like that solidifies Fedor as being number one pound for pound. I would still rank guys like Anderson [Silva], Miguel Torres and St Pierre above Fedor as far as pound for pound rankings go. Do I think I could beat Fedor? of course, but now I'll never get the opportunity to prove it since [Fedor's] made it clear that he wants no part of facing real competition.”

The UFC will enter a period next year when the Russian will be looking to renegotiate his deal with Strikeforce as well as taking offer’s from other promotions as his current three fight contract draws to a close. Will the UFC finally get their man despite the personal attacks by President, Dana White or are we all destined to ask, what if?


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

And on the flipside 90% of UFC fighters admit Fedor is #1 go figure..


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

He's a good fighter Mir and I like him, but he would get so smashed by Fedor it's not even funny.

Mir's only two wins of note were over a very inexperienced Lesnar and a staph infected Nog. How he can make these claims about Fedor is just :confused03:


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Mir is very talented, he crushed Nog and you know where to stick your excuses. Him beatng Congo is easy money and he speaks intelligently. He is good for the sport and for UFC. People must dislike him because he is not some douche like Forrest who has fan base with IQs in the 50s.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Rogers would beat Mir.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't blame Mir for saying what he does, he has a questionable ranking in the divison and comments like these will help sway the uneducated skeptic that he is the real deal. 

I like Mir but he has already had to eat his words once with Brock, you think he would have learnt a lesson by now.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Brock must've punched him pretty hard.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

name goes here said:


> Rogers would beat Mir.


QFT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Unless Mir is ready to retire he still needs to make money. Read between the lines...it's call (self) promotion. 

Really, if you don't think you can beat everyone in your division then what are you doing in the sport?

Sure, Mir is a bit of a knob, but he is doing what a fighter should do...try and get the best fights possible. It wouldn't give Mir much street cred if he called out Ben 'I Block With My Face' Rothwell, now would it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

out 4 the count said:


> He's a good fighter Mir and I like him, but he would get so smashed by Fedor it's not even funny.
> 
> Mir's only two wins of note were over a very inexperienced Lesnar and a staph infected Nog. How he can make these claims about Fedor is just :confused03:


Im sick of the staph infection excuse, ok fine Nog said he was fine for the fight but it messed up his training for the fight, so if Mir had decisioned him or taken him out late or it had been a competitive fight fine, but people use it to take away any credit Frank gets for destroying Nog and doing what nobody previous to that including Fedor was able to put Nog away.


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Unless Mir is ready to retire he still needs to make money. Read between the lines...it's call (self) promotion.
> 
> Really, if you don't think you can beat everyone in your division then what are you doing in the sport?
> 
> Sure, Mir is a bit of a knob, but he is doing what a fighter should do...try and get the best fights possible. It wouldn't give Mir much street cred if he called out Ben 'I Block With My Face' Rothwell, now would it.


Yeah, I agree, its self promotion. As much as a douchebag Mir is, what would happend if Mir said:

"Fedor would take 1 minute to KTFO of me. I beat an inexperienced brock. I didn't beat nog, staf beat nog."

He'd be honest but I'd question his fighting spirit more if he didn't say he could be fedor.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Mir got paid by the UFC to say that. I might get neg repped for saying this but he's officially a sellout when it comes to repeating what the UFC wants guys to say.

In the past Mir always said Fedor was the # 1 fighter and best HW in the world. Now he's singing the same old tune Dana has been singing for years.

I still like Mir but have to say I lost a little respect for him.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Im sick of the staph infection excuse, ok fine Nog said he was fine for the fight but it messed up his training for the fight, so if Mir had decisioned him or taken him out late or it had been a competitive fight fine, but people use it to take away any credit Frank gets for destroying Nog and doing what nobody previous to that including Fedor was able to put Nog away.


I doubt you'll be bothered to check, but I supported what you're saying in the fight thread. The difference in that fight was Mir being exceptionally on form, but Nog still didn't look like the Nog we know. I'd bet my own money Nog would win a rematch if he was fully fit.

Either way, Mir still only has 2 decent fighters that he's beaten, so he looks like a bit of an idiot calling Fedor out like that.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

LMAO Rogers would own Mir. And so would Fedor. Rogers would KO a lot of UFC hw's I think. I really wish Dana would sign Rogers, not because I'm a fan or anything, but just to show that the man that Fedor beat, hits harder than any current UFC HW on roster including Carwin.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Im sick of the staph infection excuse,


I see it more like a reason than excuse


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Ugh... Mir only knows how to talk.

Fedor has beaten far better fighters than Mir has even faced.

Can you imagine Mir vs in his prime Cro Cop? That fight would not last 30 seconds, Mir would be bloodied up and on his head like vs BRENDON VERA. That's right, everyone please go watch Mir get TOY'd by Vera LOL.

This guy is a fukn dolt I really don't like him.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

I can't stand the guy, but what he says about Fedor is the truest shit anybody has ever said. The REAL competition is in the UFC. Right now, Fedor is fighting minor leaguers (at best).


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

drey2k said:


> Ugh... Mir only knows how to talk.
> 
> Fedor has beaten far better fighters than Mir has even faced.
> 
> ...


I can't stand the douchebag either, but when he fought Vera, he was just getting back into the UFC from like 2 years of not doing anything cuz of his car wreck. So that can't really be used as an example of Mir's ability. Vera would get tapped out with the quickness now, and the same goes for Cro Cop in his prime against Mir in his prime.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

You guys are being too hard on Frank. Yes, hes a smug knob, but I love it. When he talks about his abilities its like listening to Mir on Mir porn. Gross... and very funny. If you take this shit seriously you have a problem.

I say embrace the Mir. Love to hate him. I do.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

out 4 the count said:


> I doubt you'll be bothered to check, but I supported what you're saying in the fight thread. The difference in that fight was Mir being exceptionally on form, but Nog still didn't look like the Nog we know. I'd bet my own money Nog would win a rematch if he was fully fit.
> 
> Either way, Mir still only has 2 decent fighters that he's beaten, so he looks like a bit of an idiot calling Fedor out like that.


I wouldn't say he is 'calling him out' just acknowledging that Fedor's legend would be undeniable if he was to fight for the biggest MMA promotion in the world and rule the HW division there. 

Anyways, I agree with Toxic regarding the Mir/Nog fight. Seems like every fighter who's a bit unpopular the fans will find something, anything to take away from their wins. It's not fair to say, 'oh well Nog had staph' because Mir was at his absolute best during that fight physically and mentally. I'd still bet on Mir taking the inevitable rematch, actually.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think Mir has to many nightmares, in wich Fedor is kicking his ass, otherwise, i don't get it.
In vvery interview he gives, he has something to say about Fedor. Either it's an obsession for him, or the UFC are pushing him to trash talk.
If he realy wants Fedor, he should talk to Dana, to let him go in Strikeforce for one fight to take on Fedor. The UFC did it before with Chuck, when they let him fight in Pride.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> “No disrespect to Rogers but other than Arlovski he hasn't really beaten anyone noteworthy. I don't see how beating a guy like that solidifies Fedor as being number one pound for pound. I would still rank guys like Anderson [Silva], Miguel Torres and St Pierre above Fedor as far as pound for pound rankings go. Do I think I could beat Fedor? of course, but now I'll never get the opportunity to prove it since [Fedor's] made it clear that he wants no part of facing real competition.”


After reading this all russian MMA fans will say the exactly same thing and call Frank "пидор". Fedor would destroy this loser easily. Mir is the one who hasn't faced any real competition and got his faced smashed by LHW Vera, not so threatening Cruz, and the guy with 2-1 record, who publically humiliated him afterwards, and fought on preliminary card not long ago. Mir probably was kissing Dana's ass and prayed they would not have made him face Arlovski, Werdum or even Gonzaga during 60-70s. All of them would've made him bleed.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Soakked said:


> LMAO Rogers would own Mir. And so would Fedor. Rogers would KO a lot of UFC hw's I think. I really wish Dana would sign Rogers, not because I'm a fan or anything, but just to show that the man that Fedor beat, hits harder than any current UFC HW on roster including Carwin.


 Frank would sub Rogers or own him on the ground. I think Kongo would crush Rogers, i would bet big $$$ on that.

Rogers is about as overrated as you can get, one flash KO has all these ppl drinking the Koolaid, esp since he fought Fedor... oh he must be so good.... he just started training MMA fulltime, he is going to get owned many times in the future, book it.

Ppl owe Frank his respect, Nog should come on forums and tell his fans to STFU with excuses because it's against everything he stands for... you man up and swallow the loss, not make excuses.

Do i think Frank can beat Fedor?? Probably not. But i think he is right about Fedors resume, who has he beaten of note lately that has anybody even considering he would be on top of p4p?? This Rogers guy ppl seem to be touting suddenly but never heard of 6 months ago?? lol, i guess that's the arguement your stuck with since Timmy is a lazy slob and AA is a mental case and everybody else Fedor has fought was so long ago it shouldnt matter in the scope of the division ATM. Oh well, keep telling the truth Frank, your a cocky fool at times but an intelligent guy and a good analyst.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Mjr said:


> I don't blame Mir for saying what he does, he has a questionable ranking in the divison and comments like these will help sway the uneducated skeptic that he is the real deal.
> 
> I like Mir but he has already had to eat his words once with Brock, you think he would have learnt a lesson by now.


No. I like Mir, but he loves to talk.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

alizio said:


> Frank would sub Rogers or own him on the ground. I think Kongo would crush Rogers, i would bet big $$$ on that.
> 
> Rogers is about as overrated as you can get, one flash KO has all these ppl drinking the Koolaid, esp since he fought Fedor... oh he must be so good.... he just started training MMA fulltime, he is going to get owned many times in the future, book it.


Ummm, not overrating Rogers, but I think Frank's EGO would get into the way and he would try and bang with him, like he will try and bang with Kongo. If he tries to stand and bang with Rogers he will get knocked out. And if he tries to take Rogers down, he needs to get there first, and his wrestling ability isn't much to praise.

As far as the part-time training goes, Carwin is also a part timer is he overrated also? 

I think your two biases in seeing the winner of a hypothetical match-up are:

1)Overrating Mir based on the fight with Nog. 

2)Having a hard-on for proving that Fedor isn't fighting any serious competition(which seems to be your mantra)


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Frank Mir is annoying.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> You guys are being too hard on Frank. Yes, hes a smug knob, but I love it. When he talks about his abilities its like listening to Mir on Mir porn. Gross... and very funny. If you take this shit seriously you have a problem.
> 
> I say embrace the Mir. Love to hate him. I do.


lol I agree, I like Mir regardless. He's completely wrong about Fedor and he knows it, but he's just saying what suits himself and the UFC. If Fedor couldn't sub Rogers I think Mir wouldn't have a fun time in there with him, I think Rogers would probably KO Mir. 

That said, people can always say Fedor is avoiding competition etc but the reality is he will always stick with his management and M1 Global, I don't think he really cares. While top competition is important to him, so is the company he has a stake in no?

Fedor would also smash Mir, TKO in the early rounds.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Jamal said:


> And on the flipside 90% of UFC fighters admit Fedor is #1 go figure..


Not really...most say he is the #1 HW in the world but not p4p and that is what Mir was addressing.



MagiK11 said:


> Mir got paid by the UFC to say that. I might get neg repped for saying this but he's officially a sellout when it comes to repeating what the UFC wants guys to say.
> 
> In the past Mir always said Fedor was the # 1 fighter and best HW in the world. Now he's singing the same old tune Dana has been singing for years.
> 
> I still like Mir but have to say I lost a little respect for him.


He is a company man...if I worked for millions that another company paid me for...I would be willing to say silly things for them whenever they asked.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Not really...most say he is the #1 HW in the world but not p4p and that is what Mir was addressing.
> 
> 
> He is a company man...if I worked for millions that another company paid me for...I would be willing to say silly things for them whenever they asked.


Dont' get me wrong, so would I, and I'd expect others to call me a sell out.

I like Mir and his fighting style and always rooted for him becuase when I started watching the UFC way back in the day he was on a tear and loved when he beat big Tim.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

MagiK11 said:


> Dont' get me wrong, so would I, and I'd expect others to call me a sell out.
> 
> I like Mir and his fighting style and always rooted for him becuase when I started watching the UFC way back in the day he was on a tear and loved when he beat big Tim.


Me too...that moto crash really hurt his career. Man it took so long for him to get back in the gym. And it was way longer for him to be fight ready...not only that, but it was all while he was in his mid 20's the prime of his fighting career.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Not really...most say he is the #1 HW in the world but not p4p and that is what Mir was addressing.


GSP and Shogun have stated once that Fedor is the best. That's something. Mir also said once that Fedor is #1, but then he changed his opinion for no reason. But then again who cares what the majority says? They say one thing, but think opposite. I'm 100% sure that Mir knows that Emelianenko would kill him within 5 minutes. It's like what he was saying before UFC 92, later he admitted that he he was thinking a completely different thing about Nogueira. Do you really think that Dana White says God's honest truth from the bottom of his heart or just being arrogant when it comes to Fedor?


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Well even as a huge Mir fan I don't think Mir could beat Fedor at least not as easy as he made it sound he could.

On the other hand though these guys are fighters and a good fighter should always feel like he is the best. I mean what is he gonna say when someone asks him if he can beat Fedor? Say no? I mean Cain Valaquez recently said he could beat Fedor no one really made a big deal over that.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Well even as a huge Mir fan I don't think Mir could beat Fedor at least not as easy as he made it sound he could.
> 
> On the other hand though these guys are fighters and a good fighter should always feel like he is the best. I mean what is he gonna say when someone asks him if he can beat Fedor? Say no? I mean Cain Valaquez recently said he could beat Fedor no one really made a big deal over that.



I think the point is that Cain didn't say Fedor hasn't fought anyone of significance as of late. Beating several guys who were considered top 10 and top 5 fighters back to back isn't an easy task, so whenever someone says what Mir said they lose a lot of credibility in my eyes.

I'm all for fighters saying I can beat god himself, but don't go and say god aka fedor doesn't deserve to be the # 1 fighter. Like seriously, if he isn't #1 why do they all want to fight him?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> I mean Cain Valaquez recently said he could beat Fedor no one really made a big deal over that.


Mirko Cro Cop wanted a rematch with Fedor somewhere down the road after beating Al Turk. Tito said he'd love to face Fedor as well. They all want to fight and make it sound like they have a good chance to win. But honestly they sound pathetic in my eyes. What exactly has evoked that confidence?! What they call "confidence" I call "delusions". Their recent performances only prove my point.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Well that's a good point about how everyone wants to fight him but say he isn't number 1.

On the other hand Sylvia is good so is AA and Brett Rogers but after Sylvia lost to Ray Mercer it pretty much nulified that win. Then AA also lost to Rogers in pretty much the same fashion so in many people eyes (especially doubters) that pretty much crossed out that win. Then Fedor beat Roger's a up and commer who not many people know and say he is not good because he didn't beat him in like 30 seconds.

I don't think Mir is questioning Fedor's past in Pride because no one can but to argue that Fedor's last three fights were not top competiton is not to hard with all that^^. Also sometimes I feel like UFC fighters are told or (at least encouraged) to call out Fedor. I can hardly think of anyone who hasn't even Kongo did haha. Maybe im crazy but I find it funy how when guys lose they are calling out Fedor. Almost like the UFC is "here we help you, help us" << I might be crazy I have been called Dale Grible before (King of the Hill)

I think Fedor is fighting fine people right now but I don't think the future looks to good. Overeem, Werdum...then? Looking at my first two point in my opinion at least it's kinda understandable to say that Fedor is not fighitng the best.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Overeem, Werdum...then?


Hopefully by then, Strikeforce will have found someone else. But I personally still hope that negotiations with UFC will end up successfully for at least 1-2 bouts.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Yet another reason why I despise Frank Mir. I simply realy don't like him. How can he really talk shit about Fedor when he got worked over by Vera and Cruz. I know he wasn't 100%, but that is his problem. Do any of you really think that Fedor would have any problems with those two on his worst day? Of course not.

Mir, if you spent more time training and less time running your mouth and spewing pure crap, you might get you belt back some day.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Ya I hope so too. Fedor vs Overeem would be fun. Werdum would be ok but nothing to spectacular. Maybe we could see Fedor vs Henderson? I highly doubt he will sign with Strikeforce though.

Like you said I just hope he eventually signs with the UFC.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

He also talked big before his rematch with Brock, and look what happened. He was trash talking Brock like no other, and Brock completely smashed him to the point where there was no doubt who the superior fighter was. Who really takes Mir Seriously anyway?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

daitrong said:


> He also talked big before his rematch with Brock, and look what happened. He was trash talking Brock like no other, and Brock completely smashed him to the point where there was no doubt who the superior fighter was. Who really takes Mir Seriously anyway?


Superior in terms of size and ability to utilize that size? yeah that was brock. Other then that it wasn't clear by any means.


----------



## Incantation (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't see how the UFC heavyweight division is any better than whatever Fedor's facing. Other than Brock, who is still a green horn; a very strong greenhorn but a rookie nonetheless, what the hell does the UFC really have? Fedor has beaten TWO former UFC heavyweight champions in the last year and a half for heaven's sake! He's beaten Nog, a sometime interim UFC champ multiple times in the past! Give me a break. You might dispute his P4P rating but he's on top of the heavyweight heap whether you like it or not.

I concede that Brock is extremely strong but touting him as the best in the world after 4 fights is as ridiculous as Obama fanboys saying that he's the second coming before the guy actually assumed office.

As for Mir..well, it's pathetic. I know he's trying to sell his stock, which in itself shows who's the real alpha male. I haven't heard a word out of Fedor's mouth...it's the same as dog hierarchy. The pack leader is self assuredly dignified. It's the mid-tier and the bottom feeders who talk big.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Superior in terms of size and ability to utilize that size? yeah that was brock. Other then that it wasn't clear by any means.


It was a clear domination by Brock. I think Mir is overrated not based on his skill, but his mindset. He goes in and underestimates his opponents too often and doesn't see the danger they pose to him. Brock didn't just win on his wrestling and size alone, he is way mentally stronger than Mir. You can see that Brock significantly broke mir mentally halfway through the fight.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

daitrong said:


> It was a clear domination by Brock. I think Mir is overrated not based on his skill, but his mindset. He goes in and underestimates his opponents too often and doesn't see the danger they pose to him. Brock didn't just win on his wrestling and size alone, he is way mentally stronger than Mir. You can see that Brock significantly broke mir mentally halfway through the fight.


true but mainly because his skill was not enough to overcome the size of brock. Not that no one's skill won't be enough to do that...Just that Mir's wasn't on that night.



Incantation said:


> I don't see how the UFC heavyweight division is any better than whatever Fedor's facing. Other than Brock, who is still a green horn; a very strong greenhorn but a rookie nonetheless, what the hell does the UFC really have? Fedor has beaten TWO former UFC heavyweight champions in the last year and a half for heaven's sake! He's beaten Nog, a sometime interim UFC champ multiple times in the past! Give me a break. You might dispute his P4P rating but he's on top of the heavyweight heap whether you like it or not.
> 
> I concede that Brock is extremely strong but touting him as the best in the world after 4 fights is as ridiculous as Obama fanboys saying that he's the second coming before the guy actually assumed office.
> 
> As for Mir..well, it's pathetic. I know he's trying to sell his stock, which in itself shows who's the real alpha male. I haven't heard a word out of Fedor's mouth...it's the same as dog hierarchy. The pack leader is self assuredly dignified. It's the mid-tier and the bottom feeders who talk big.


Who said Brock is #1? And don't say Dana or anyone in the UFC, because they wouldn't count.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Superior in terms of size and ability to utilize that size? yeah that was brock. Other then that it wasn't clear by any means.


Well he won the fight, and it wasn't a close fight by any means... not sure what's so unclear about that :confused02:


----------



## rushStPierre (Nov 22, 2009)

mir thinks he can beat fedor?


HAHAHAHA

the shit that happend with tim sylvia musta really gotten in his head!


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I am a fan of Mir's, and I have never understood the hate he gets, around here mostly. I also have crazy respect for Fedor, but in this case I agree with Mir.

At the same time though I don't think Fedor gives two shits about being number 1, let alone proving it. If he did he'd be in the UFC.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I am now starting to understand why Brock dislikes Mir so much. All the shit Mir has been saying has started to make me like Brock more just because he smashed Mir twice even though he only won one. I'm hoping Mir wins his fight against Kongo so Brock can donkey kong him again. It's very satisfying to see his ego being beaten down in the cage.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Yawn at mir, who never learns his lesson about bad mouthing other ppl


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> I am now starting to understand why Brock dislikes Mir so much. All the shit Mir has been saying has started to make me like Brock more just because he smashed Mir twice even though he only won one. I'm hoping Mir wins his fight against Kongo so Brock can donkey kong him again. It's very satisfying to see his ego being beaten down in the cage.


As klitschko would say ' lesnar gave mir a pizza face' Watching mir and lesnar fight is like watching those real life car crash programs on tv, you can see it comming you know its not gonna be pleasent but for some odd reason you still feel compelled to watch.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

BrianRClover said:


> At the same time though I don't think Fedor gives two shits about being number 1, let alone proving it. If he did he'd be in the UFC.


I think it's a hare and tortoise thing. In the short term ufc would be good, but in the long term his plan is better.


----------



## awf (Jan 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Im sick of the staph infection excuse, ok fine Nog said he was fine for the fight but it messed up his training for the fight, so if Mir had decisioned him or taken him out late or it had been a competitive fight fine, but people use it to take away any credit Frank gets for destroying Nog and doing what nobody previous to that including Fedor was able to put Nog away.


Hm..So Nog got destroyd with a staph infection, but no one has ever destroyd Nog when he was 100% healthy.. interesting


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Arlovski would beat Mir...that I can tell you. In the HW ranks as I have said numerous times one punch KOs can, have and will happen. Rogers could beat Mir if he lands the right shot, sure...I want to see what Mir can do vs. Dos Santos.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

awf said:


> Hm..So Nog got destroyd with a staph infection, but no one has ever destroyd Nog when he was 100% healthy.. interesting


This is were you and everyone else seems to get confused, Nog did not have a staph infection when he fought Mir, he had a staph infection when he was _preparing for the fight. _ Fact is your all giving it to much weight, Mir dominated the stand up, what was the decade of training stand up for the two not an issue no, it was the weeks leading up to the fight that messed Nog up completely? I get it everyone hates Mir but the fact is Nog did not gas out because he couldn't get in his normal fighting shape, he got beat from the very start to the very end. Im not disputing a second fight may not be closer but if you think Nog is gonna come in healthy and crush Mir then your dreaming cause Frank proved that is not the case. Mir wins a rematch to, Frank is one of the most consistently underated fighters in MMA on this site.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Well he won the fight, and it wasn't a close fight by any means... not sure what's so unclear about that :confused02:


I never said the outcome was unclear only the skill level of each.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> This is were you and everyone else seems to get confused, Nog did not have a staph infection when he fought Mir, he had a staph infection when he was _preparing for the fight. _ Fact is your all giving it to much weight, Mir dominated the stand up, what was the decade of training stand up for the two not an issue no, it was the weeks leading up to the fight that messed Nog up completely? I get it everyone hates Mir but the fact is Nog did not gas out because he couldn't get in his normal fighting shape, he got beat from the very start to the very end. Im not disputing a second fight may not be closer but if you think Nog is gonna come in healthy and crush Mir then your dreaming cause Frank proved that is not the case. Mir wins a rematch to, Frank is one of the most consistently underated fighters in MMA on this site.


I agree.

I really want to se a rematch because you know Nog will bring it next time. It will be a battle.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I've noticed that Mir drastically changed his opinion about Fedor right after he lost to Lesnar in July, prior to that he was saying that Emelianenko is far above him. Obviously, Brock "changed"/"corrected" Frank's brain functioning by beating him with his right


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

lol @ the guy who got wrecked by vera talking

Fedor > rogers > lesnar > dogshit > mir


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> lol @ the guy who got wrecked by vera talking
> 
> Fedor > rogers > lesnar > dogshit > mir


Uh, yeah. Sure.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> This is were you and everyone else seems to get confused, Nog did not have a staph infection when he fought Mir, he had a staph infection when he was _preparing for the fight. _ Fact is your all giving it to much weight, Mir dominated the stand up, what was the decade of training stand up for the two not an issue no, it was the weeks leading up to the fight that messed Nog up completely? I get it everyone hates Mir but the fact is Nog did not gas out because he couldn't get in his normal fighting shape, he got beat from the very start to the very end. Im not disputing a second fight may not be closer but if you think Nog is gonna come in healthy and crush Mir then your dreaming cause Frank proved that is not the case. Mir wins a rematch to, Frank is one of the most consistently underated fighters in MMA on this site.



Being out of shape like that for your training kills your heart, it kills your speed and crispness, it really hurts your overall game. You walk in wanting the fight to already be over.

Ask yourself this: Did Mir really look that good in the fight? 

Did Nog not look considerably faster, crisper, more like his old self against Couture when he was healthy?


If you really think Nog that showed up to fight Mir was the same that showed up to fight Couture, then okay. But if you watch those two fights back to back, you'll realize, that was a ghost of Minotauro in there.


Thinking Nog wouldn't take the rematch is like people thinking Shogun wouldn't take the rematch against Forrest... :confused05:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Being out of shape like that for your training kills your heart, it kills your speed and crispness, it really hurts your overall game. You walk in wanting the fight to already be over.
> 
> Ask yourself this: Did Mir really look that good in the fight?
> 
> ...


Where to start, first off yes, Mir's striking looked better than ever in that thread, he looked crisp and was throwing good combinations, all anyone talked about before Nogs whole "staph" thing came out was how much better Mir's striking looked. Did he look better against Couture striking yes but quite frankly Mir's a bigger stronger guy than Randy who showed much better striking, Nog hurt Randy early to, don't underestimate confidence, your gonna look better after you hurt your opponent than after your opponent hurts you.

Now its also absolutly nothing like Shogun/Forrest, Shogun had a bum knee _during the fight_ and was fighting for the first time under new rules and in a new environment. 

Would Nog look better in a rematch, probably but the fact is there is nothing to justify this view that Nog would just destroy Mir if they fought again, nothing. Its such bullshit IMO and its funny that if almost any other fighter used an excuse like this they would be ruthlessly torn apart all over the net but because its Nog everyone just eats it up. Nog is a warrior but he is one of the most overated fighters ever.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Nog is a warrior but he is one of the most overated fighters ever.


Whoa. I think I'm prepared to write off the rest of your post at this point.


Nog has ONLY ever lost to Fedor and Mir without avenging it - and there's still plenty of time to avenge the Mir loss.


His other two losses come from Barnett due to split decision, which he avenged, and Dan Henderson by split decision, which he avenged. His list of top HWs he's beaten is almost longer than Mir's total list of career fights:


Tim Sylvia
Dan Henderson
Sergei Kharitonov
Mark Coleman
Valentijn Overeem
Ricco Rodriguez
Mirko Filipović
Jeremy Horn
Josh Barnett
Heath Herring
Fabricio Werdum 
Semmy Schilt 
Bob Sapp
Randy Couture





Toxic said:


> Now its also absolutly nothing like Shogun/Forrest, Shogun had a bum knee during the fight and was fighting for the first time under new rules and in a new environment.


So Nog is overrated and he also had no injuries during the fight? 



Nog said:


> "I had a staph infection," Nogueira said after UFC 102. "I was in the hospital for seven days just like 20 days before the fight. The day I came out of the hospital I tore my meniscus in my left [knee]."


Hospitilized for a full week right before the fight - then tore the meniscus in his knee. That's why Mir's "jab, slow uppercut, repeat" formula worked, Nog could barely side-step or pivot like he normally could, he was at a severe disadvantage. He shouldn't have taken the fight.

I still can't believe right now that you said Nog is the most overrated fighter in MMA. Seriously? I'll tell you one thing, Nog certainly never lost to Cruz, Vera, Freeman, etc... :sarcastic12: 

Not to mention that Nog doesn't meet any requirements for "overrated." No one totes him as being invincible, infact fans seem to have an unusual respect for his actual abilities and don't hype him up at all beyond them. 

Apparently you've got some blind love for Mir/dislike for Nog and I'll keep that in mind when discussing them with you in the future.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lets see, Sapp was demolishing Nog before Nog submitted him, Sylvia was beating him, he got saved by the bell at the end of the first against Herring. Also lets add Ricco Rodriguez to the list of people to beat Nog since that fight was one of the biggest and least discussed robberies in MMA history. 

Nog had a knee injury, funny he never got a medical suspension for his messed up knee and never had knee surgury that I remember, excuses are a dime a dozen just normally everyone doesn't drink the kool aid but because its Nog everyone just accepts it as fact.

I don't know why your bothering to mention Mir's losses, Im not trying to compare legacies because there really isn't a comparison. Really though your bringing up 7 year old losses from when Matt Hughes was just starting his WW reign.

How is Nog not overated? Nog is a durable guy with a solid ground game who has managed to steal wins in fights he was losing. The reality is though that fans speak of him in a manner ussually reserved for fighters who actually beat there opponents not just pull a win out from there hind quarters.

Reality is that you can go on and on about how Nog could destroy Mir but the fact is he didn't and couldn't, people are so mad and bitter that everyone was wrong giving Mir practically no chance going into the fight that they will accept anything and use any excuse to discredit Mir's win, he beat Nog, not in a close fight, he destroyed him. I don't consider myself a big fan of either guy but the fact is the members are really underrating Mir in this thread and giving Nog entirely to much credit.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> How is Nog not overated? Nog is a durable guy with *a solid ground game*who has managed to steal wins in fights he was losing. The reality is though that fans speak of him in a manner ussually reserved for fighters who actually beat there opponents not just pull a win out from there hind quarters.
> 
> ...giving Nog entirely to much credit.



Unbelievable. Nog has a "solid ground game." Yeah, and Silva has a "solid striking game." GSP's wrestling is "solid." :sarcastic12: 

Funny too, I thought submitting opponents was a valid way to beat them? I guess you can tell the Gracies they were wrong.

You're being too ridiculous to even respond to reasonably, how about we just bet our sigs on this. If Nog and Mir have a rematch (which they were supposed to), I've got Nog and you've got Mir. 

I'm willing to sigbet for the Valesquez/Nog fight as well. I don't see any reason not to accept, Nog is overrated right? How could he possibly beat Valesquez?


----------



## toraj (Sep 20, 2006)

Fighters use Fedro's name to hype themselves.
I like Mir, but these days I am sick of him.
He is talking some bullshit these days.

I am not fan of Lesnar, but when I read what Mir
said about him or now he says that Fedro did not beat
any top fighters make me sick as hell.

I think many HW fighters are happy because Fedro 
did not sign with ufc, and they show their fear by 
trash talking about him.

Also about big Nog, I don't know why some people
don't give him credit. He did beat many big names in pride and ufc.



(Sorry for bad english)


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Nog is a warrior but he is one of the most overated fighters ever.


His striking may be overrated, but he is *not* an overrated fighter. That's almost disrespectful to say, I don't care what your argument is.


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

things like this makes me want to see mir eat his words when confronting fedor. Seriously did mir get his brain smashed in by lesnar or something to something like this.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Unbelievable. Nog has a "solid ground game." Yeah, and Silva has a "solid striking game." GSP's wrestling is "solid." :sarcastic12:


 Please, Nog's submission game is not that great, its solid but it is not on the same level as an elite level grappler like Fabricio Werdum or Jeff Monson. 


> Funny too, I thought submitting opponents was a valid way to beat them? I guess you can tell the Gracies they were wrong.


 It may get you the win but if you get you ass kicked right up till then it hardly makes you any kind of dominant fighter.


> You're being too ridiculous to even respond to reasonably, how about we just bet our sigs on this. If Nog and Mir have a rematch (which they were supposed to), I've got Nog and you've got Mir.


 Gladly


> I'm willing to sigbet for the Valesquez/Nog fight as well. I don't see any reason not to accept, Nog is overrated right? How could he possibly beat Valesquez?


Dont get me started on glass jaw pillow hands....


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Please, Nog's submission game is not that great, its solid but it is not on the same level as an elite level grappler like Fabricio Werdum or Jeff Monson.
> It may get you the win but if you get you ass kicked right up till then it hardly makes you any kind of dominant fighter.
> Gladly
> 
> Dont get me started on glass jaw pillow hands....


You know that Nog beat Werdum right...? Nog had zero problem being in Werdum's guard, he basically would pull a Fedor by inflicting damage then standing out of it. Werdum was scared to take Nog down but Nog took Werdum down quite a few times. Nog never submitted him but he dominated the entire time, and was easily winning the standup so there was no need to try and submit him. Anytime it did hit the ground though, Nog was completely in control.

Werdum came to our sister gym in Welland, NY recently - I guess I should have asked him how overrated Nog was huh? "Hey you know that guy that dominated you standing and on the ground for an entire match? I heard he sucks."


FTR though, I agree that Cain has pillow hands.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You realize Werdum won ADCC right? Nog's grappling credentials aren't even existent there are plenty of much better grapplers than Nog, Werdum's stand up has been horrible (he did show improvement against Big Foot but he is still pretty one dimensional), realize Nog beat Werdum, he beat him because he is the better fighter, Werdum is the better grappler I don't think you understand winning ADCC makes you one of the most elite grapplers on the planet. See Nog isnt a horrible fighter by any means but he is hardly some MMA god and hardly deserves the same kind of recognition as guys like Penn, GSP, Silva, Machida, Shogun etc. I never said Nog sucked he is one of the better HW's around but he is not vastly superior to Mir like the first how many pages of this thread, he is just another top level HW, not THE top level HW.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Please, Nog's submission game is not that great, its solid but it is not on the same level as an elite level grappler like Fabricio Werdum or Jeff Monson.
> It may get you the win but if you get you ass kicked right up till then it hardly makes you any kind of dominant fighter.
> Gladly
> 
> *Dont get me started on glass jaw pillow hands*....


Thats freakin hilarious


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> You know that Nog beat Werdum right...? Nog had zero problem being in Werdum's guard, he basically would pull a Fedor by inflicting damage then standing out of it. Werdum was scared to take Nog down but Nog took Werdum down quite a few times. Nog never submitted him but he dominated the entire time, and was easily winning the standup so there was no need to try and submit him. Anytime it did hit the ground though, Nog was completely in control.
> 
> [*B]Werdum came to our sister gym in Welland, NY recently *[/B]- I guess I should have asked him how overrated Nog was huh? "Hey you know that guy that dominated you standing and on the ground for an entire match? I heard he sucks."
> 
> ...


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> If Nog and Mir have a rematch (which they were supposed to), I've got Nog and you've got Mir.


Count me in.



khoveraki said:


> I'm willing to sigbet for the Valesquez/Nog fight as well. I don't see any reason not to accept, Nog is overrated right? How could he possibly beat Valesquez?


Im a Mir fan but I don't underestimate Nog, he has the fight in imo. So ill pass on that.

Oh and I don't think that Nog is overrated in terms of his career the guy is legendary. I just feel he is slightly overrated in internet Forums like MMA Forum and Sherdog. Just like Fighters like Randy Couture and Mirko Cro Cop. They are all Legends but they are not as good as they once were.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

Seems like Frank Mir is always hugging Torres's nuts. I just don't see Miguel Torres being top P4P fighter especially when he lost his last fight.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Until Mir goes through Fedor, Lesnar, Arlovski, Dos Santos and Nogueira (in shape. Their previous fight was a BS) he cannot claim to be anything in current HW division other than a step below these fighters. Now in MMA history books, I'd rate him also below Cro Cop, Barnett and Couture. In my eyes, he's somewhere on the same level as Tim Sylvia judging by accomplishments.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The_Senator said:


> Until Mir goes through Fedor, Lesnar, Arlovski, Dos Santos and Nogueira (in shape. Their previous fight was a BS) he cannot claim to be anything in current HW division other than a step below these fighters. Now in MMA history books, I'd rate him also below Cro Cop, Barnett and Couture. In my eyes, he's somewhere on the same level as Tim Sylvia judging by accomplishments.


That stings, but it's accompanied by a convincing argument.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

The_Senator said:


> Until Mir goes through Fedor, Lesnar, Arlovski, Dos Santos and Nogueira (in shape. Their previous fight was a BS) he cannot claim to be anything in current HW division other than a step below these fighters. Now in MMA history books, I'd rate him also below Cro Cop, Barnett and Couture. In my eyes, he's somewhere on the same level as Tim Sylvia judging by accomplishments.


Wow I thought he broke Silvias arm very efficiently and Quick. Arlovski got 2 beatdowns from Timmy. Dos Santos aint done enough yet( but he looks good) and as far as weve seen Mir beat the living shit out of Nog (FACT) Not saying things wont be different the next time but you cant discount the first time. And Nog took some hard shots from Randy the 50 year old slow puncher in there fight. I can definitely say Mir can throw fists better than Randy. And Mir only looked bad coming back from a 2 year layoff due to a bad motorcycle accident, and the second fight with Lesner. At least he beat lesner once.
I dont think your giving Mir enough credit.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jcal said:


> Did you get to roll with him? Is he cool? Does he speak english?


I did not get to roll with him unfortunately. His english was great when he was talking calmly - maybe slightly below Nog's english comprehension but lightyears above say, Silva's.




UFCFAN18 said:


> Count me in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Count you in? That's weird but okay. 

Mir, Valesquez, etc are overrated, there's no way anyone would consider Nog overrated. People though Couture would steamroll him FFS.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Mir, Valesquez, etc are overrated, there's no way anyone would consider Nog overrated. People though Couture would steamroll him FFS.


Toxic thinks he's overrated. He's also Canadian, though.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> Toxic thinks he's overrated. He's also Canadian, though.


That explains EVERYTHING. 


Also just found this about Nog's knee during the Mir fight:



> "It was very bad for me to fight this fight," said the submission specialist, who carries a record of 31-5-1 with him into the cage against Couture. "I couldn't move at all."
> 
> His left knee was terrible. Leading up to the fight it popped out place while he slept.
> 
> Eight months removed from the worst fight of his career, Nogueira's knee is surgically repaired. He and his camp claim he hasn't felt this good in four years.



Watch how much quicker he moves against Couture. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bottom line is Nog felt heathy enough to take the fight so excuses are cheap, funny thing you dicount Nog's loss due to his "knee injury" and yet you don't discount Mir's two losses after coming back from an accident that required major surgury and was thought to be career ending. Kinda a double standard isn't it?


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Bottom line is Nog felt heathy enough to take the fight so excuses are cheap, funny thing you dicount Nog's loss due to his "knee injury" and yet you don't discount Mir's two losses after coming back from an accident that required major surgury and was thought to be career ending. Kinda a double standard isn't it?


Well....

Mir talks lots of shit, Nog is the kind, humble, truth-telling sort, therefore I believe Nog 23434 times before I even listen to a word that comes out of Mir.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What do there personalities have to do with it? And Im not sure how being humble = being truth telling, or why being cocky makes you a liar, they are completely unrelated.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> What do there personalities have to do with it? And Im not sure how being humble = being truth telling, or why being cocky makes you a liar, they are completely unrelated.


Personalities have everything to do with it, Just the level of respect that Nog commands in the industry and out of it, should speak for itself.

I am also not saying that Mir was lying, of course he was seriously injured there is no debating that. However I am saying that Nog has some losses and rarely makes excuses, so when he does make one I for one am going to believe him. Sure he shouldn't have fought injured, but he bounced back shortly after pretty strongly. Props to Mir for finishing Nog and the blame lies with Nog for dropping the fight. But if they were to rematch I would bet strongly on Nog.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Bottom line is Nog felt heathy enough to take the fight so excuses are cheap, funny thing you dicount Nog's loss due to his "knee injury" and yet you don't discount Mir's two losses after coming back from an accident that required major surgury and was thought to be career ending. Kinda a double standard isn't it?


Nog was injured DURING the fight. Discrediting Mir's losses after he was injured, would be like saying Couture had an advantage because Nog was injured in the last fight. Besides, the Freeman fight was a long time ago and the Vera fight was WAY after the accident.

And why quote "knee injury?" He had surgery to recorrect it - it was a declared torn meniscus. 


To put things in perspective, Mir had an injured knee in the second Lesnar fight and got destroyed. He didn't have an injured knee in the first Lesnar fight and he won. 



Actually I just remembered Nog was run over by a truck when he was younger and was in a coma for a week - the doctors said he'd never walk again. I guess if you discredit Mir's losses because of the broken femur, you could discredit ALL of Nog's losses due to this?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Nog was injured DURING the fight. Discrediting Mir's losses after he was injured, would be like saying Couture had an advantage because Nog was injured in the last fight. Besides, the Freeman fight was a long time ago and the Vera fight was WAY after the accident.
> 
> And why quote "knee injury?" He had surgery to recorrect it - it was a declared torn meniscus.
> 
> ...


It was hardly a serious tear if he continued to fight anyways and he would hardly be the first fighter, he took the fight and all the excuses are just as weak coming from Nog as they are from anyone else, maybe you want to give special excuse acceptance to a fighter just cause you like them but I see an excuse is an excuse is an excuse. Mir owned Nog and until Nog proves differently Im not buying the outcome would be any diffrent, did Nog actually look that much better against Couture? Judging by the Vera fight Couture father time is seriously catching up to Randy, is it as much a matter of Nog looking much better against Couture or is it Couture looking alot worse than Mir? Mir showed vastly improved boxing and how you can continue to discredit that by using excuses about Nogs knee is BS.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> It was hardly a serious tear if he continued to fight anyways and he would hardly be the first fighter, he took the fight and all the excuses are just as weak coming from Nog as they are from anyone else, maybe you want to give special excuse acceptance to a fighter just cause you like them but I see an excuse is an excuse is an excuse. Mir owned Nog and until Nog proves differently Im not buying the outcome would be any diffrent, did Nog actually look that much better against Couture? Judging by the Vera fight Couture father time is seriously catching up to Randy, is it as much a matter of Nog looking much better against Couture or is it Couture looking alot worse than Mir? Mir showed vastly improved boxing and how you can continue to discredit that by using excuses about Nogs knee is BS.


You're digging yourself in a hole guy. Nog's injury wasn't serious simply because he didn't back out? It seems way more his style to simply fight instead of dissapointing fans who wanted the fight because of TUF.

No more arguments, I've presented my case with facts and history and speculation and you've presented it with pure speculation - I'm not posting in this thread again until Nog vs Mir II happens.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> It was hardly a serious tear if he continued to fight anyways and he would hardly be the first fighter, he took the fight and all the excuses are just as weak coming from Nog as they are from anyone else, maybe you want to give special excuse acceptance to a fighter just cause you like them but I see an excuse is an excuse is an excuse. Mir owned Nog and until Nog proves differently Im not buying the outcome would be any diffrent, did Nog actually look that much better against Couture? Judging by the Vera fight Couture father time is seriously catching up to Randy, is it as much a matter of Nog looking much better against Couture or is it Couture looking alot worse than Mir? Mir showed vastly improved boxing and how you can continue to discredit that by using excuses about Nogs knee is BS.


Well, Couture looked good against Lesnar, which was 9 months before the Nog fight, so I don't thinkt he whole "age is catching up to him" argument is _that_ valid. Randy has also stated several times that he feels in the best shape of his life, and feels that he is still evolving, so idk. 

And the person you are arguing with *did* acknowledge that Mir's striking looked impressive.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im must have missed that somehow.

Either way I have my opinion you have yours, we aren't gonna find an even ground.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> Well, Couture looked good against Lesnar, which was 9 months before the Nog fight, so I don't thinkt he whole "age is catching up to him" argument is _that_ valid. Randy has also stated several times that he feels in the best shape of his life, and feels that he is still evolving, so idk.
> 
> And the person you are arguing with *did* acknowledge that Mir's striking looked impressive.


Randy did look good against Lesnar, then against Nog he took a hell of a beating and I think he was KO'd standing in round 3, but recovered. Before that he was dropped pretty hard in round one, and was eating some hard shots all night. I think that fight took a lot out of him and aged him significantly.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Im must have missed that somehow.
> 
> Either way I have my opinion you have yours, we aren't gonna find an even ground.


You don't even know my opinion, I'm just playing devil's advocate. :thumb02:



> Randy did look good against Lesnar, then against Nog he took a hell of a beating and I think he was KO'd standing in round 3, but recovered. Before that he was dropped pretty hard in round one, and was eating some hard shots all night. I think that fight took a lot out of him and aged him significantly.


Huh?


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> Mir got paid by the UFC to say that. I might get neg repped for saying this but he's officially a sellout when it comes to repeating what the UFC wants guys to say.
> 
> In the past Mir always said Fedor was the # 1 fighter and best HW in the world. Now he's singing the same old tune Dana has been singing for years.
> 
> I still like Mir but have to say I lost a little respect for him.


good point magik and exactly what i was thinking - why hasnt nobody else picked up on this?

Mir is on record as saying (albeit in a casual interview, but if anything that makes it more honest because of the ufc PR machine) that fedor is the best fighter in the world.

i actually laughed when i read the OP's post. it's so obvious that he's been told to bash fedor that it is actually comical. 

which reminds me; why does good sport have to be ruined by politics? It's a point that's ubiquitously relevant, and it is constantly pissing me off.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I think he is right about the P4P rankings aside from Torres until he gets his rematch for the belt and wins. Rogers/Mir would be a good fight I think Mir could last into the second round and then sub him when he is completely gassed.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

MooJuice said:


> good point magik and exactly what i was thinking - why hasnt nobody else picked up on this?
> 
> Mir is on record as saying (albeit in a casual interview, but if anything that makes it more honest because of the ufc PR machine) that fedor is the best fighter in the world.
> 
> ...


Same reason that anything else gets ruined by politics; self-important morons who feel that everyone should do what they say.


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Mir should get his tongue out of Dana's ass and fight mr Fedor. Trashing is safe as long as the guy your trashing is a polite and humble person from an other organization.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Lets see, Sapp was demolishing Nog before Nog submitted him, Sylvia was beating him, he got saved by the bell at the end of the first against Herring. Also lets add Ricco Rodriguez to the list of people to beat Nog since that fight was one of the biggest and least discussed robberies in MMA history.
> 
> Nog had a knee injury, funny he never got a medical suspension for his messed up knee and never had knee surgury that I remember, excuses are a dime a dozen just normally everyone doesn't drink the kool aid but because its Nog everyone just accepts it as fact.
> 
> ...


I might be late here but I highlighted something hilarious...

So you're saying that he was losing but ended up winning makes him overrated?? Let me let you think about that statement for one second then realize the hilarity of that comment.

Anyways I'm not a fan of Nog. Meh.. he's not exciting to me. I do agree with your statements on how excuses are lame. To me, Nog lost. Take it as it is.

As for the subject, Mir needs publicity again. What can he do to get that? Well of course talk about the #1 Heavyweight in the world right now. It's not a big deal, it happens allll the timeeee.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I've got to say after reading this thread that I agree with almost everything Toxic said. Nog is overrated. He's a very good HW but still overrated. I think that Mir would beat him worse the 2nd time than he did the 1st time as well. I will bet anyone that Mir or Cain will beat Nog. Nog's striking defense is just awful now. 

As far as the Mir hate goes, I like him. I don't think is is cocky as much as he is just very honest. He tells it like it is and I think he is realistic in knowing his strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## lvkyle (Sep 7, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> As far as the Mir hate goes, I like him. I don't think is is cocky as much as he is just very honest. He tells it like it is and I think he is realistic in knowing his strengths and weaknesses.


I like him to being from las vegas, think he is a good commentator with wec, has bright future, but if he is being realistic he should know he is up against a very dangerous fighter in Cheick Kongo with 1 punch ko power in both his standing and ground game, and we all know mir is no cain velasquez when it comes to wrestling, so if mir is really smart he would be focusing on his fight 100%, and not fedor/ufc/strike force m1 politics. And while he is at it, yes remove tongue from dana's ass.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> This is were you and everyone else seems to get confused, Nog did not have a staph infection when he fought Mir, he had a staph infection when he was _preparing for the fight. _ Fact is your all giving it to much weight, Mir dominated the stand up, what was the decade of training stand up for the two not an issue no, it was the weeks leading up to the fight that messed Nog up completely? I get it everyone hates Mir but the fact is Nog did not gas out because he couldn't get in his normal fighting shape, he got beat from the very start to the very end. Im not disputing a second fight may not be closer but if you think Nog is gonna come in healthy and crush Mir then your dreaming cause Frank proved that is not the case. Mir wins a rematch to, Frank is one of the most consistently underated fighters in MMA on this site.


As far as giving MRSA aka staph too much credit, you know you're wrong right? Nog went into the hospital the week before his fight and wile he very well might not have had it in his blood stream at the time of the fight the infection itself can take weeks to fully recover from. Sometimes I wonder why people question the validity of a documented injury or illness and in this case BOTH injury and illness. 

The fact that he was admitted to the hospital is a strong indication that he was septic because having a staph infection alone dose not meet the criteria. He was also givin IV antibiotics, this pegs him as being septic because different types of staph are resistant to different antibiotics and it just so happens they only give you a specific IV antibiotic if you have blood born staph aka MRSA. I know this because the wife commented on how expensive the antibiotics is, 5000 a pop so they make the nurses sign for it at the pharmacy and walk it five floors up to the room. 

MRSA kills people by weakening the immune system among other things. It causes havoc in the body and is a very serious infection. Pneumonia is common in blood born MERSA. My wife has came home many times and said she was down because a patient died as a result of a complication due to a staph infection.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

diablo5597 said:


> I've got to say after reading this thread that I agree with almost everything Toxic said. Nog is overrated. He's a very good HW but still overrated. I think that Mir would beat him worse the 2nd time than he did the 1st time as well. I will bet anyone that Mir or Cain will beat Nog. Nog's striking defense is just awful now.
> 
> As far as the Mir hate goes, I like him. I don't think is is cocky as much as he is just very honest. He tells it like it is and I think he is realistic in knowing his strengths and weaknesses.


How is Nog overrated? If he was overrated, don't you think he would have more losses on his record?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> How is Nog overrated? If he was overrated, don't you think he would have more losses on his record?


(he should, *cough*Ricco*cough)
Because he is tough as nails and pulled out a lot of subs after getting his ass handed to him. Look back at when Lesnar and Mir fought the first time and everyone was impressed with Lesnar and though Mir just got lucky because Lesnar was green, remember? Now go look at Sapp (way more green than Lesnar) vs Nog. Seems like they are cut from the same cloth, no? Only diffence is Mir subbed Lesnar faster but its cool to hate him while loving Nog is in vogue. Fact is any other fighter who is held in the same high regard as Nog is a dominant fighter in there division.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I love how Mir put Torres in front of Fedor. I love Moguel Torres and he is definitely one of the best in the world. But I definitely think that Torres is Mir's favorite fighter! He is always talking about him!


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I love how Mir put Torres in front of Fedor. I love Moguel Torres and he is definitely one of the best in the world. But I definitely think that Torres is Mir's favorite fighter! He is always talking about him!


Mir's commentating on the Torres/Mizugaki fight was prob the most one sided commentating I've ever heard in my life.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> (he should, *cough*Ricco*cough)
> Because he is tough as nails and pulled out a lot of subs after getting his ass handed to him. Look back at when Lesnar and Mir fought the first time and everyone was impressed with Lesnar and though Mir just got lucky because Lesnar was green, remember? Now go look at Sapp (way more green than Lesnar) vs Nog. Seems like they are cut from the same cloth, no? Only diffence is Mir subbed Lesnar faster but its cool to hate him while loving Nog is in vogue. Fact is any other fighter who is held in the same high regard as Nog is a dominant fighter in there division.


LOL, what are you talking about... 

Nog is one of the most dominant fighters at heavyweight period. To say he's not is just garbage. 32-5 is a horrible record. :confused03:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> (he should, *cough*Ricco*cough)
> Because he is tough as nails and pulled out a lot of subs after getting his ass handed to him. Look back at when Lesnar and Mir fought the first time and everyone was impressed with Lesnar and though Mir just got lucky because Lesnar was green, remember? Now go look at Sapp (way more green than Lesnar) vs Nog. Seems like they are cut from the same cloth, no? Only diffence is Mir subbed Lesnar faster but its cool to hate him while loving Nog is in vogue. Fact is any other fighter who is held in the same high regard as Nog is a dominant fighter in there division.


This is the truth the Mir hate is ridiculous on this site. It is really a combination of pride hugging and the fact hat Nog seems like such a nice guy in comparison to Mir who is a complete egomaniac. MMA fans cry too much and the Mir backlash is an example of that. Mir would beat Nog standing in a rematch as well his style of straight ahead striking is the perfect counter for Nog's wild looping aggressive boxing. Mir has huge holes in his game but none of them play into Nog's strong points so it doesn't matter he is just a bad matchup for him.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I love them both, so I'm not going to make any predictions. I do think Nog is going to be healthier this time, having hopefully trained without dealing with staph.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> How is Nog overrated? If he was overrated, don't you think he would have more losses on his record?


Nog now and Nog in his prime are two different people. Right now I see people have Nog ranked around 3-6 in the HW ranks. I really don't think he is in the top 10 anymore. His striking defense has gotten too poor. Randy landed a lot of shots on Nog and Randy isn't a good striker and his shots are pretty weak. I think if Nog faces a bigger HW with KO power he would get KO'd. Also, like toxic said, a lot of his win he was getting the shit beaten out of him. I know they count, but surely when talking about a fighters talent it matters how dominant they are in fights. I'm pretty sure Cain will be able to keep the fight standing if they fight and T/KO Nog. Mir would also win a rematch every time.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

People are really claiming Nog is overrated? :confused05:

Then again, these are the same people who claim Lesnar is better than Fedor.

You can really tell which people have had the UFC as their only source of MMA.

For the record I think Mir is one of the best HWs around.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

diablo5597 said:


> Nog now and Nog in his prime are two different people. Right now I see people have Nog ranked around 3-6 in the HW ranks. I really don't think he is in the top 10 anymore. His striking defense has gotten too poor. Randy landed a lot of shots on Nog and Randy isn't a good striker and his shots are pretty weak. I think if Nog faces a bigger HW with KO power he would get KO'd. Also, like toxic said, a lot of his win he was getting the shit beaten out of him. I know they count, but surely when talking about a fighters talent it matters how dominant they are in fights. I'm pretty sure Cain will be able to keep the fight standing if they fight and T/KO Nog. Mir would also win a rematch every time.


LOL, you can find ten fighters at HW that should be ranked higher than nog? I hope you're joking because clearly you cant justify ranking him lower than 5th. You do know that only four fighters have beat him right and all the sudden he's washed out eh?

Randy has landed some solid shots on just about EVERY fighter he's faced and thats a fact so I dont see any validity in the viewpoint. 

The part about Cain keeping the fight standing and KO'n nog is pure entertainment, just so you know Cain is more likely to be knocked out by Nog than the other way around.

Cant help but hope to see him fight Mir again, I was never a huge Nog fan but the lack of logic and intelligent thought is so annoying to me.

Nog is a solid fighter.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

slapshot said:


> LOL, you can find ten fighters at HW that should be ranked higher than nog? I hope you're joking because clearly you cant justify ranking him lower than 5th. You do know that only four fighters have beat him right and all the sudden he's washed out eh?
> 
> Randy has landed some solid shots on just about EVERY fighter he's faced and thats a fact so I dont see any validity in the viewpoint.
> 
> ...


I think all these guys would beat Nog if they fought now.

Fedor Emelianenko
Brock Lesnar
Frank Mir
Cain Velasquez
Junior Dos Santos
Brett Rogers
Arlovski
Shane Carwin
Allister Overeem
CroCop 
Gonzaga
Kongo(50-50 chance)


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I would be surprised if three of your ten picks beat him.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Mir is such a douchebag.Fedor would knock him out in the first round or sub him in the first if mur flopped on his back.


Very short, very precise!


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

very short, WRONG.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Fedor would most definitely beat Mir.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Soakked said:


> Fedor would most definitely beat Mir.


Who gave you permission to talk sense in this thread?!??!


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

jcc78 said:


> Mir is such a douchebag.Fedor would knock him out in the first round or sub him in the first if mur flopped on his back.


Your first post that I agree with! 
Only took 215

Mir wouldn't have a chance against Fedor, IMO Mir is one of the more over-rated guys in the UFC.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

machidaisgod said:


> Mir is very talented, he crushed Nog and you know where to stick your excuses. Him beatng Congo is easy money and he speaks intelligently. He is good for the sport and for UFC. People must dislike him because he is not some douche like Forrest who has fan base with IQs in the 50s.


Thats actually kinda funny


----------

